# Storm chasers in the news, home owners beware!



## Grumpy

http://www.cleveland.com/consumeraffairs/index.ssf/2010/05/storm_chasers_masquerade_as_lo.htmlHow the storm chasers are ripping off cleveland home owners.

Protect yourself from the storm chasers... 
Learn more about hail damage. http://reliableamerican.us/articles/roof-hail-damage.html


----------



## Ed the Roofer

Good stuff on both links Grumpy.

Thanks.

Ed


----------



## Grumpy

Ed I am open to suggestions if you think there is anything I should add or change on my website.


----------



## insuranceroofer

*Storm Chasers*

Many times the negative publicity that storm chasers receive is just a marketing ploy for local contractors. I am a storm chaser and believe me when a storm hits in my Home town, I too play-- the don't trust out of town roofers CARD too.

If someone were being factual, instead of using marketing ploys a more responsible thing to say would be --- some local roofers are good and some local roofers are not good----- some out of town roofers are good and some are not good...

If someone was being truthful and presented all the facts, the story would be so long they would have to write a book on it.

There are advantages to hiring or not hiring any company. 

Any company that offers a homeowner a free roof is a joke.


----------



## insuranceroofer

*Chasers*

Also, if truth be told many local contractors chase storms away from their home area.


----------



## Slyfox

All good points insurance roofer.

I believe the local low ballers/fly-bi-nites are far worse of a problem than the storm chasers and not all storm chasers are hacks/scabs trying to cheat home owners.

The biggest problem I see is the lack of questions being asked by home owners.
The last home owner to ask me for proof of insurance, references or addresses of previously completed work was 08, prior to that, it happened three times in 07, prior to that was 03/04.
Meaning more often than not, they simply take my word when I mention I'm insured and have references, but, they do not know that to be factual unless they ask for proof.....

If home owners asked for these things the majority of low ballers would be out of business and legit contractors would be doing far better.


----------



## insuranceroofer

Good points slyfox. I guess it is the responsiblity of good roofing companies to educate HO'S about the deceptions of low ball roofing companies.

We know that HO'S aren't going to change, but we can.


----------



## Interloc

we bid a job we include ins. papers and WCB papers with the quote,then ask if other bidders have proven theres,this lowers the hacks/lowballers bidding we have found.


----------



## Joyfully

*Avoid storm chasers*

Hi,
To avoid storm chasers Roofing scams are popular more popular than you may think and impact communities throughout the nation each year. Most "roofers" go to neighborhoods after they have been hit by a hurricane or a storm. These storm chasers target elderly people and claim that they can fix a roof for $2,000-$3,000 dollars.


----------



## insuranceroofer

Joyfully said:


> Hi,
> To avoid storm chasers Roofing scams are popular more popular than you may think and impact communities throughout the nation each year. Most "roofers" go to neighborhoods after they have been hit by a hurricane or a storm. These storm chasers target elderly people and claim that they can fix a roof for $2,000-$3,000 dollars.


Are you saying all storm chasers are the same? That is just not true.


----------



## insuranceroofer

Grumpy said:


> They don't care. Every job I've lost to a storm chaser I have driven by to see ALL the things I said not to do, done. Like using mushroom vents in place of a kitchen vent. Like not increasing the ventilation even though the existing roof doesn't have enough and insurance would pay for code upgrades and vents are a code upgrade. Like using ridge vent on a ridge too short... all the things I told customers that was wrong with their roof got repeated, but hey they got a free roof.
> 
> Now the question I pose is, who's going to honor the warranty when the storm chaser is no longer in state because he's chasing the next storm? That free roof isn't free anymore when they have to pay me to clean up all the mistakes.
> 
> 
> I'm so fed up, I'm not doing any storm work unless it's a past customer or a referral. If I see another insurance estimate I am going to blow my brains out. It's triple the work if I were just to be doing the job for the customer, not the customer and insurance company...
> 
> 
> And still waiting to be paid on a few jobs, the contract says payment upon completion and when the job was done the customer says they will send money when the insurance company sends them payment. WTF?! That wasn't the agreement. Don't buy a friggin roof if you can't afford it and damnit don't change the terms of our contract half way through the job. My final grips is most of the roofs I have seen have very very little hail damage, it's just SCUM BAG home owners scamming their insurance companies for a free roof. I WANT NO PART OF IT!


Not all storm chasing companies offer people a free roof. Companies that offer people a free roof, should close shop and get into a different line of business. If you give someone a free roof, you make pennies.

Who is to say what hail damage is? I have read many different publications from insurance companies, engineering companies and roofing companies. There is extemely limited studies done on all the variables. There needs to be thousands of roofs, in different climates, different types of roofs, wind speed of hail, size of hail, hardness of hail and on and on and on. If the studies that were done on hails effects on roofs, were a medicine instead of roofs. I would not take that medicine, because who knows what it would do to you.


Okay, now lets talk about warranties. If a storm chasing roofing company has been in business for decades and they have a good BB rating, then they must be taking care of the warranty. Often, time storm chasers will use local roof installers to do the work so, they will get them to fix the any problems. Many storm chasers partner with local storm chasers and get them to warranty it in exchange for the other storm to warranty the work if they are working in the other area later. Also, you can spend the money to send your best crew to go and fix any problems.


----------



## insuranceroofer

Grumpy said:


> The babbling brook of bull chit continues.


Why don't you come watch me sell and how I tell people they must pay their deductible, then maybe you'll shut up.


----------



## Grumpy

insuranceroofer said:


> Why don't you come watch me sell and how I tell people they must pay their deductible, then maybe you'll shut up.


You're just selling on price. That's not hard. So what they pay their deductable... I'm impressed. (sarcastic)

Go sell a premium roofing system, when the insurance isn't involved, and you are 20% higher than your compitition, and I'll be impressed. Until then, please consider another profession. 


You're now ignored since this has become childish and discussing roofing or business with a storm chaser is not to my benefit.


----------



## insuranceroofer

Grumpy said:


> You're just selling on price. That's not hard. So what they pay their deductable... I'm impressed. (sarcastic)
> 
> Go sell a premium roofing system, when the insurance isn't involved, and you are 20% higher than your compitition, and I'll be impressed. Until then, please consider another profession.
> 
> 
> You're now ignored since this has become childish and discussing roofing or business with a storm chaser is not to my benefit.


Try selling a regular roof at 50% higher than the competition all the time. Since, the beginning of this month I have been making between 4,000 to 7,000 profit on all of my jobs and these are small roofs 20 to 25 squares. I have a few larger roofs that I am making 10,000 to 18,000 profit on. 

My closest competition is making almost half the profit on the jobs. These jobs are to code and nothing more. Try doing that. The jobs that are premium roofs, as you say, well I'm making even more profit on those. Have you ever made a few million in profit in less than 12 months? I can't blame you, its not your fault you just don't understand. I'm not some ******* roofer, that dropped out of high school. I'm a business man who learned about roofing.

If you don't want to learn thats fine.


----------



## ctroofer0930

Get your facts straight - our agreements strictly state that we do work for "insurance proceeds only, based on a cost determined by the insurance company." We are not snooping around peoples houses, looking for old people with walkers. Most of my clients are 30-50 years old. The 83 year old couple who just got their roof replaced did not take a DIME out of their pockets. Get educated.


----------



## ctroofer0930

Insuranceroofer - 10 bucks says Grumpy will be back to act juvenile. It is not your fault he cannnot appreciate the benefits of doing insurance work, or has the mental capacity to complete the required paperwork to process the claims....


----------



## ctroofer0930

My "storm chasing" company does over 30 million a year - over 60% of it is retail, not insurance claims. My customer base is 70% insurance and 30% retail - most of it in the commercial sector. It is called diversification and building revenues...


----------



## Grumpy

Builsing revenues is all fine and dandy, but meaningless. It's easy to do a job for cheap. The point of business has nothing to do with revenues, but with profit, and it's hard to build profit with insurance work. Yes it can be done, but it's alot of extra work, stress, arguments with adjusters, paper work, paper work, paper work. 

I definetly have the metal capacity. Paper work and organization are some of my strong points. The point is however, I can close a retail sale with less upfront paper work and stress and have higher return on my investment of time. So less work, more money.... Hmmm who has the lesser metal capacity? 

Volume is meaningless, why do two jobs to achieve $1,000 profit? I'd rather do one job for that. Just throwing numbers out there, the point is there is very little margin in insurance work. More work + less money = not smart.


----------



## Grumpy

ctroofer0930 said:


> Get your facts straight - our agreements strictly state that we do work for "insurance proceeds only, based on a cost determined by the insurance company."


Hahahahah that's damned funny man. You are working for what some one else says you are worth. You need to get educated. Nobody determines my costs but me. You probably read in the other threat where you replied that the guy was doing work for $220 a square. That's working for a loss as far as I am concerned, and about what I see some insurance companies offering.


----------



## RooferJim

If he is from Conneticut Grumpy I doubt very much he works for $250 per square. Its more like $450 to $650 in this part of the country. I wouldnt even do an overlay on a ranch for $250.

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## RemStar

Grumpy said:


> Volume is meaningless, why do two jobs to achieve $1,000 profit? I'd rather do one job for that. Just throwing numbers out there, the point is there is very little margin in insurance work. More work + less money = not smart.


Really? are you Joking? Volume is meaningless? 

Some of the most successful companies in the world operate and find great success operating low margin business platforms. 

If there was no money in running a storm chasing business, people wouldn't be doing it.period. Simple simple. Clearly people are doing it, SO there is money being made. Basic economics supply & demand theory in play. 

I can understand why people wouldnt do this as a volume based business clearly isn't a good route for a self employed roofer to take as you are not earning top dollar for your time.

On the other hand volume is great for business owners. I know personally I would rather have a crew out working and be making me $500 instead of them sitting at home where I make 0 money but still have all my fixed cost bills coming in. The more money in my account at the end of the week the better. Simple.


----------



## ctroofer0930

From the Grumpy website:
"If you sign a direct payment agreement, you will never see a penny of your money and the storm chaser will pocket it all."

In Connecticut, where our A+ Rated, INC 500 "Storm Chasing" company is located, the homeowner is not supposed to pocket any money - that is insurance fraud here. All proceeds from the claim must be used to restore the home. Period. We have assisted homeowners in getting their claims PROPERLY settled for the CORRECT amount based on the damage.

Case in point - adjuster comes out alone to property in Eastern CT, never gets on roof and writes up 2 elevations of aluminum siding for 4000 dollars. We get called through a referral to go out to a second inspection and find EXTENSIVE damage to roof, gutters, metal shutters, window wraps and THIRD elevation (unusual, but true) of siding. Adjuster agrees with our assessment and adds an additional 9500 dollars to claim.

So, how is that wrong?? 

By the way, we are in 25 states, and 80% of our staff are residents of CT.


----------



## PTROOFING

F all storm chasers and thier sub contractors. Ive built my business on reputation and hard work. i WILL GUARANTEE YOU MY ROOF IS BETTER THAN YOUR'S!


----------



## Grumpy

Hey we're taking a loss, but we'll make it up in volume. LOL

No volume is not meaningless, it means more liability... unless you plan to go out of business after the storm. yes volume is meaningless! Profit is all that matters. Anyone willing to do two or three times the work for half the profit needs to get their brain checked, because I assure you we are staing as busy as I want us to be charing more than any insurance company is willing to pay, and doing a better than minimum code roof that the insurance companies pay for.

The only money can be made on the cheat. Cutting coirners, minimum code, leave town and don't pay your bills. I see it every storm. New companies pop up, then when the storm is over, oops they are out of business. I have spoken with numerous home owners who had to pay the supply companies and are now paying me to fix their roof. There is no doubt in my mind that these now defunct storm chasing companies made a fortune of money.

Low volume and high margin just doesn't seem very smart in the roofing industry. This isn't retail and carries a high degree of liability. The only way one can be successful in the long long term on high volume and low margin is to have a crew of gods installing the roofs. I mean we try our damndest to always do the best that we can, but we are all humans and we all make mistakes. 

I'll negotiate with the insurance companies, sure, but at the end of the day my price is my price... someone's gonna pay it weather it be the property owner or the insurance company. I don't care who. And for the record I'll only negotiate with the insurance company after the customer has signed my proposal and given me a down payment. Otherwise it's not worth my time.... too many tire kickers just trying to get a free roof.


----------



## Grumpy

ctroofer0930 said:


> From the Grumpy website:
> "If you sign a direct payment agreement, you will never see a penny of your money and the storm chaser will pocket it all."
> 
> In Connecticut, where our A+ Rated, INC 500 "Storm Chasing" company is located, the homeowner is not supposed to pocket any money - that is insurance fraud here. All proceeds from the claim must be used to restore the home. Period. We have assisted homeowners in getting their claims PROPERLY settled for the CORRECT amount based on the damage.
> 
> Case in point - adjuster comes out alone to property in Eastern CT, never gets on roof and writes up 2 elevations of aluminum siding for 4000 dollars. We get called through a referral to go out to a second inspection and find EXTENSIVE damage to roof, gutters, metal shutters, window wraps and THIRD elevation (unusual, but true) of siding. Adjuster agrees with our assessment and adds an additional 9500 dollars to claim.
> 
> So, how is that wrong??
> 
> By the way, we are in 25 states, and 80% of our staff are residents of CT.


 How's it wrong? Simple. You are negotiating on YOUR behalf and not allowing the customer into the decision making process. How is it wrong? They are giving you full right to spend THEIR money as you see fit.


----------



## insuranceroofer

Grumpy said:


> How's it wrong? Simple. You are negotiating on YOUR behalf and not allowing the customer into the decision making process. How is it wrong? They are giving you full right to spend THEIR money as you see fit.


 
What do you mean the roofing company is not allowing the customer into the decision making process? The customer has selected what type of roofing materials are going to be on the roof. What else do they need to know?

Surely, they don't need to know all the details of running a financially stable company?

Low profit in insurance work? I make more profit per job than just about anyone else. How much or how little of a profit do you think a company makes when they know how to properly deal with insurance companies?


----------



## insuranceroofer

Don't you know that you can have high volume and high profit per each job? If you are smart and you know how to get a financially profitable price from insurance companies.


I also have a process that I go through that works well to upgrade the customer to an even better roof, I don't sell upgrades if I don't make a good profit, even on the upgrades.

With all the work and liability involved in roofing, if you're not make a substantial profit on each job, there are plenty of other business to go into.


----------



## jimsonburg

Joyfully said:


> Hi,
> To avoid storm chasers Roofing scams are popular more popular than you may think and impact communities throughout the nation each year. Most "roofers" go to neighborhoods after they have been hit by a hurricane or a storm. These storm chasers target elderly people and claim that they can fix a roof for $2,000-$3,000 dollars.


 It is possible by picking a reliable roofing contractor.


----------



## mindfield

Scam or no scam, out of town roofing contractors affect much deeper topics. For example, if a home owner owns a local business, a local roofer will take the money he made from roofing said home owner's house and give some of it back by patronizing that home owners business. Or, at least, make purchases from someone else who will make a purchase from that home owner's business ect... keeping spending local ensures the community's financial success.


----------



## vtroofing

As a Professional Roofing Contractor I am regularly called on work that falls under damage covered by Insurance. I think everyone in this business is. Turning those people away because of the situation they are in seems a ridiculously bad business decision. 

I live in a small state, and we were recently affected by Hurricane Irene. Flooding and lots of it. Driving through the towns basically devastated by the storm I was able to see first hand, the streets were lined with vehicles- nice vehicles- lettered up and many of them from each company. I think they- these businesses are not just local, but national or semi national only with local offices, growing seems inevitable in the storm business. 

I'm not scared, it was a flood not a hail storm LOL. I also know where I fit in the community as a local Contractor. I would say Professional Stormers would be quite intimidating if they were beating on the doors of my potential customers before the HO thought to Contact a Roofer- Right place right time- 

I also point out I am not a Insurance Pro- but knowing more than the average HO there is a sense of responsibility- community- and I believe in Karma.


----------



## larryb

Joyfully said:


> Hi,
> These storm chasers target elderly people and claim that they can fix a roof for $2,000-$3,000 dollars.


Some storm chasers (like some locals) do target elderly people and claim they can fix a roof for $2k to $3k. That's been going on decades before "storming" became a business.

Most storm chasers and most local contractors with any experience doing ins covered work, "target" anyone who has damage and attempt to get the ins co's to pay real, true and accurate rates relative to the amount of premium paid, i.e., higher than XM8's typically below what a pro contractor would charge.


----------



## MJW

insuranceroofer said:


> Low profit in insurance work? *I make more profit per job than just about anyone else.* How much or how little of a profit do you think a company makes when they know how to properly deal with insurance companies?


I bet you do, and I bet you deal just as much with your labor as you do the ins. company.

My guess... you wouldn't have a clue about the industry if storm damage was not involved. :no:

This site makes me sick! A bunch of stormers calling themselves contractors.


----------



## portservconst

*Fly by nighters*

In my experiences storm chasers affect the local market. Over the years I have seen fly by nighters come and go and leave customers hanging with a leaking roof. They offer no gaurentee or warranty on their work and once they are gone a local roofer has to come back and fix the mistake. That being said I am sure there are several successful storm chasers out there but I have yet to see one.


----------



## larryb

While paying deductibles may not be construed as ins fraud, it is a practice that I and all reputable contractors disagree with. Because so many local and out of state contractors offer to bury deductibles, either directly or though phoney "sign discounts", thereby sleazing up the market, many states have passed laws prohibiting the practice. While I don't like more laws, no "deductible buying" is good legislation because it levels the playing field. I never paid a customers deductible and if they demanded it, I'd walk away knowing that, in a storm situation, there was always a few hundred other potential customers to talk to.

In every region there are always going to be some local retail contractors who hire illegals, don't pay ins, do hack work, give away their work, etc. just as there are out of state stormer contractors who come into town after a storm and operate in the same fashion. My experience over 40 years says that some retail contractors dislike out of state stormers more because of the work they "steal" from the local guys than the quality of their work. However, once the local guys learn how to contract storm damage the right, honest and legal way, their perspective (and their profit potential) is completely changed for the better. 

In these tough economic times, a retail contractor who frowns upon storm damage work hurts themself. HO's want to spend less and don't have to get the work done so it's harder than ever to sell retail work at prices that a self respecting pro deserves. When a storm comes through a town or city however, instantly creating millions of dollars worth of work, complaining about out of state "stormers" profits no one. "If you can't beat em, join em?" 

If you "join" them by learning what the good ones already know and do things on the "up & up", you'll become a local hero and your workload, your profits and your future goodwill will increase exponentially which is what all thinking business owners want. 

If you decide to complain about "stormers" (local or out of state) who do things the right way and generally succeed at getting P&C insurance companies to pay their policy holders what they are truly owed instead of learning how to do it yourself and taking advantage of the windfall, you've done yourself a costly disservice. 

There are always trade off's. With retail, there's much more involved from a selling stand point. Whether retail or ins work, the "in between", scheduling and getting the work done is much the same. In a storm situation, very little selling but more work on getting the claim properly paid. 

Since there is so much work to be done (and so much legitimate money to be made) contingency agreements are the only logical approach. Contractors who misrepresent contingency agreements as authorizations to do the work are committing a type of fraud and such practices are frowned upon by all legitimate retail and storm damage contractors. 

So, the retail market is slow as molassess, HO's expect contractors to give away their retail work and some are more than willing to do so - to their own detriment. All of a sudden, a storm comes through an area providing many millions in additional recession proof work. Is the retail guy whose perception of the storm damage contracting process is completely wrong going to sit by while other contractors (local and out of state) who have invested their time and money into learning the process make a small fortune? In many cases, yes. 

P&C insurance companies promise their clients to pay for damage. Their premiums are based on top pro contractor remodel rates which factor in code upgrades and Overhead and profit. Then damage occurs, they try and pay at prices lower than their projected costs upon which the premiums are calculated. A contractor who knows his/her "stuff" will see to it that the ins co pays at the higher rates.

If the repair costs done by a pro would be $30,000, that is what the ins co needs to pay per their promise to their insured's. If insured has been dealt with fairly and honestly, the work was done right and per code using quality materials and workmanship and the profit to the contractor is 40% to 55% of the job (with O&P paid properly), such "high" profits are not sleazy, such profits are deserved - whether earned buy a local or out of state contractor.

Only 20% of contractors will invest their time and money into learning how the process really works and they will become the most successful. It will also help them with their retail contracting. The other 80% will just complain. My market is the 20% who understand ROI and are willing to do what it takes to learn the process instead of complaining about the "less than" who are usually out of business within five years - retail or storm damage.


----------



## vtroofing

IMO unless the Homeowner keeps record of their roof install- very few actually remember who did their roof... if it is done right does it matter who did it- locally or out of state? 

I think all jobs should be inspected. It is not to say problems will be eliminated- but drastically cut down the angry "ripped off" homeowners.


----------



## charlotteroofers

I would have to disagree with you in some respect. My company specializes in Storm Damage and Insurance Restoration from Water, Fire, Hail and Wind. I have 23 years experience in the industry and can repair, remodel, re roof or re build any damn structure you toss my way by myself if need be. I provide the very best services to customers in North and South Carolina who have been affected by a Storm or some type of Damage to their home requiring an insurance claim and care more about their repair or replacement than they do.




MJW said:


> I bet you do, and I bet you deal just as much with your labor as you do the ins. company.
> 
> My guess... you wouldn't have a clue about the industry if storm damage was not involved. :no:
> 
> This site makes me sick! A bunch of stormers calling themselves contractors.


----------



## kblh1964

*I agree with Larryb*

Well said Larryb

I worked as the local guy when a storm happened in my area for myself and was busy for 1.5 yrs .
I did not know how to work the scopes so I did them like all my retail jobs.
After working the industry for 2 yrs as a salesman for other companies ,because there was no new roofs to put on in my local town 2 yrs after the storm happened .

1 yr for a insurance perferred contractor and 1 yr for a professional sales company .
After knowing how to work insurance scopes and educating the homeowner to allow you to work the whole claim for them .
I realized that i left so much money on the plate that now looking back it just makes me sick to think about it.

The thing I realized was the local guy just CANNOT handle the work that needs done from a storm .
He gets mad because he lost some customers to storm companies because he just could not get to his old customers or put them off for a long time and the customer gets antsy.

My guess is 60 % of the companies local or stormers cannot handle the financial burden with insurance claims and work is put on hold until funds are available again .
It`s not so much the insurance company holding funds as it is the mortgage company implementing new policies the last 2 yrs to release funds to the claim.

Tim


----------



## Grumpy

vtroofing said:


> I think all jobs should be inspected. It is not to say problems will be eliminated- but drastically cut down the angry "ripped off" homeowners.


 Yes I agree, but inspected by whom? The local building inspector?

Two stories about that. First in the village where I live 36" of ice shield past the warm wall is a requirement, in excess of the 24" national code. I saw a roof job down the street from my house being installed on a Saturday. They did not meet this minimum. I did question the city on this and they looked up the inspection report, and read the inspectors notes to me "The inspector passed the job but noted no ice shield inspection." Well if an ice shield inspection is a requirement, why didn't they fail the job?

Ok I lied I want to squeeze one more story into this about inspectors. Same inspector rang my door bell asking me, "When will you get the EXTRA material off your drive way?" I asked him what he meant, and said when we install the roof. He took a few steps back and said "Oh you didn't install the roof yet?" Well duh it was a 15 year old roof, and I had 2 pallets of material on the drive way, who has 2 poallets of EXTRA material?!

Ok 2nd story, recent job, actually the job we are currently working on. The inspector came out as a requirement of a mid-job inspection. He looked at the roof, and wrote up his notes and passed up to go on. I read his notes and they said "tpo roof over insulation over hot mop base." WTF? Hot mop base? The only thing I can think of is that because the old roof was hot mop, mopped to the plywood, and the plywood was black, he thought we put down some kind of base. There was no tar kettle anywhere on site. 

These are the people that are supposed to "inspect"?

Furthermore, codes just don't do enough to protect the customer. Is replaced flashing mandatory by code? No, but it should be. Are cheap crappy commodity shingles excluded from code? Nope, and that's what the hacks tend to use. What about ventilation? I can point out house after house after house of improperly ventilated roofs that never should have passed inspections because they wouldn't meet the minimum code requirements. The inspectors don't even check for ventilation on shingle roofs.


----------



## vtroofing

You are right Grumpy- I have no positive things to say about "Book Smart" Inspectors who do not have real experience or any real idea what they are looking for. 

I realize I cannot do every roof. Not everyone wants to pay my price. But, those that don't or can't I have spent time with, built trust I am considering another avenue. Inspections. 

Here is my unoriginal concept- Sell yourself as Homeowner/ Commercial Advocate. Write scope, oversee project to completion including Warranty. Basically taking the actual install out and just manage. 

Select Roofing Companies/ Sub-Contractors as Accredited Installers and work off the list/ or not. 

Very similar to Contracting but removing the Liability, Employees, and HO writes the checks. 

Input?


----------



## Grumpy

vtroofing said:


> Input?


 What you are describing sounds very much like a roof consultant.


----------



## MattAngelly

*Storm Chasers*

Here is a good guide on how to spot/avoid Storm Chasers if you think they might be in the area. 

http://www.solomoncontractingstl.com/solomon-contracting-tips/storm-chasers-how-to-spot-roofing

http://www.solomoncontractingstl.com


----------



## GAZ

Nice blog Matt, we call them door knockers in the UK and other things


----------

